# Crazy Friday



## Arne (Nov 25, 2011)

Anybody been out shopping this A.M.? TV showing people going crazy trying to get a bargain. Not a bad time to catch up on bottling, racking, and think I mite start a new batch. Bout to take the crabapple out of the primary, mite as well use the slurry for some more Skeeter Pee. Only problem with doing this in the morning is have to stay away from the tasting. Should only mess with the wines in the evening when I can taste away no problem. Arne.


----------



## tjbryner (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a rule no tasting till 8am  I have had a few good days when I am bottling 4 or more batches!


----------



## roblloyd (Nov 25, 2011)

I haven't seen any good deals out there that they don't continue to offer. I looked at the a few things and the "special" price is the same as the regular discounted price elsewhere like Amazon.

So today we're taking family time and having fun. No crazy shopping here!


----------



## roblloyd (Nov 25, 2011)

I did see on the Cabella's website they have a press for $200 normally $329. Not sure what size it is or if that's good deal or not.... Free shipping too.

If you go to their website, Hobbies section. They have a Wine and Beer Making category.


----------



## Arne (Nov 25, 2011)

Rob, you can call my wife and ask her about the press. She should be at Cabellas about now. Her and the oldest daughter always go to town on this day, but they do not start out til 8 AM or so. Arne.


----------



## Arne (Nov 25, 2011)

TJ, that is why I try and save the wine stuff for evening time. Get started early and it turns into early nap time. Take care all, Arne.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't care what the deals are, you couldn't pay me to go shopping today.


----------



## Arne (Nov 25, 2011)

I agree, Doug, I totally agree. Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 25, 2011)

I was at Tractor Supply 6am to pick up a couple folding tables that were 30.00 off. I was back home before anyone was even out of bed. Now they want to go shopping.


----------



## joea132 (Nov 25, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> I did see on the Cabella's website they have a press for $200 normally $329. Not sure what size it is or if that's good deal or not.... Free shipping too.
> 
> If you go to their website, Hobbies section. They have a Wine and Beer Making category.



Wow I never would have thought Cabelas...They were handing out free rifles for the first couple hundred customers today. Somehow handing out high powered rifles to anxious, rude, and cutthroat bargain hunters on the busiest shopping day of the year seems like a poor choice in my eyes.


----------



## jtstar (Nov 25, 2011)

Arne said:


> Anybody been out shopping this A.M.? TV showing people going crazy trying to get a bargain. Not a bad time to catch up on bottling, racking, and think I mite start a new batch. Bout to take the crabapple out of the primary, mite as well use the slurry for some more Skeeter Pee. Only problem with doing this in the morning is have to stay away from the tasting. Should only mess with the wines in the evening when I can taste away no problem. Arne.



That is what I have to do also if I go to work with wine on my breath I will get fired. I did get one batch of wild plum started yesterday I have enough plums to do one more batch.


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 26, 2011)

joea132 said:


> Wow I never would have thought Cabelas...They were handing out free rifles for the first couple hundred customers today. Somehow handing out high powered rifles to anxious, rude, and cutthroat bargain hunters on the busiest shopping day of the year seems like a poor choice in my eyes.



Free rifles to attract customers lol... only in America!


----------



## tjbryner (Nov 26, 2011)

jtstar said:


> That is what I have to do also if I go to work with wine on my breath I will get fired. I did get one batch of wild plum started yesterday I have enough plums to do one more batch.



I'm so glad I'm mostly retired and when I do work it's for myself.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2011)

I can see the free rifle in Texas, but Ct.!!!!!!


----------



## Boyd (Nov 26, 2011)

LJPelletier said:


> Free rifles to attract customers lol... only in America!



Free rifles are a good thing.

My grand kids each get a 22 when they are ten years old, and are taught to use it responseably.


----------

